# The Point....



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Has been closed from what I have read on another forum. Surprised its been open this long. Last year it was shut down in mid March.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

That sucks...


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Bocefus said:


> Has been closed from what I have read on another forum. Surprised its been open this long. Last year it was shut down in mid March.


I know it was still open March 22, because big drum were put on the beach


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

dem rangers have been waiting for a good s-se-sw wind for so long,they probably forgot how to hammer in the fencing.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Dern good thing there are some great fishing spot to fish outside the closures.....


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

just checked the preserve beach access site and the google map is showing the same closure from earlier in the month from salt pond around the inside of the hook for .25 mile,this was updated today and does show new closures north and south of the point,but the point itself is still open


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Someone saw a bird that looked like it was in love and BAM!
http://www.islandfreepress.org/2013Archives/04.09.2013-CapePointClosesToOffRoadVehicles.html


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

AbuMike said:


> Dern good thing there are some great fishing spot to fish outside the closures.....


And where might that be?


----------



## tomsurles (Jan 16, 2012)

bronzbck1 said:


> And where might that be?


opcorn:


----------



## Rolland (Nov 1, 2004)

Wish I was a bird so I could fish the point guess it is time to buy a boat now


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I'm sort of portly and considered out-of-shape unless you count round as a shape, but I looked at the linked page to google earth and measured anywhere from 1,500 to 3,600 feet of walking distance of the "Pedestrian Only" area from the access ramp. I am not trying to be a smarta** but just trying to understand what is really keeping folks from fishing there. If I wanted to fish there, dang I would walk that distance.

Don't get me wrong, and I am not trying to start up a debate, but if I really wanted to fish there and no place else would suffice I would walk the distance. I know it is sand, and we as a sport carry more gear than most third world countries have in ice makers, but I could find a way to get there.

Yes it sucks that the government has blocked ya'll from doing what you love and had access to in the past but that isn't changable this season.

Is there an issue about parking at the bottom of the ramps? Is it just too hard to walk in that sort of sand? Please don't think I am baiting folks but I want to know because I might have a chance to go there one day and would like to be prepared.

P.s. I am and always will support recreational beer drinkers...I mean fishermen.


----------



## Rolland (Nov 1, 2004)

Like I said I wish I was a bird so I can take a sh*t on your head


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

bronzbck1 said:


> And where might that be?


go south and then a little farther south


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

KB Spot Chaser said:


> go south and then a little farther south


And eventually you will hit florida


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Rolland said:


> Like I said I wish I was a bird so I can take a sh*t on your head


As tall as you are, you don't need to be a bird to do that.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Not like it was unexpected, glad I got out there the day before they closed it. Only way I'll be seeing it is Via Kayak till August... Lots of other places to Fish, got 2.5 Miles of Beach In Hatteras, I'll be spendin some time down that way when I'm off and not guiding.. Sure its SUX but it was expected It is What It Is.... 

JAM


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I guess you can mark April 9 on your calendar.
Them birds are regular as clock work.


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

When I was out there during easter weekend, The rangers were looking hard with glasses. Was expecting them to close it then.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

How far is it from the old lighthouse jetties to the point, and can you walk it or are there closures where you would have to walk out in the ocean to get there, such nonsense, what a bunch of jackasses!


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

It isn't about birds,turtles etc... it's about control! the powers that be want to control every aspect of your life and get people used to asking permission for everything they do. they are the same group that want you to be dependant on the government for everything! It's socialism at it's best. These are the same "azzhats" that want to take your second ammendment rights from you [gun grabbers] and like sheep people are more than willing to give up their rights these days. Rant Over!


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

It's closed just North of the Narrows - it's only a short walk through the closure area then it's open all the way to the Point but it stopped people from driving out there which is what the Park Service wanted - lots of people will be walking until they extend the closure area further North - last year they eventually extended the closure all the way north to Ramp 43, that pretty well stopped everyone from walking - if you're in good health, the walks no problems but if you have health problems or small children, it's impossible -- River


----------



## lfunk11 (Jun 17, 2010)

poppop1 said:


> How far is it from the old lighthouse jetties to the point, and can you walk it or are there closures where you would have to walk out in the ocean to get there, such nonsense, what a bunch of jackasses!


I would like to know this as well. Will be staying right there in June and want to make the walk out to the point if I can. I will be a rod and gear for a day if its not too far and I don't have to travel through the surf to get there


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

If things don't change this year - the worst case scenerio would be walking from the Parking lot at Ramp 43, I may be off a little but I would consider that about a 2 mile walk - now if you wanted to walk from the Parking lot at the old Lighthouse site that would probably add another mile - so you'd be lookin a approx. 3 mile walk --- remember the Point does grow, shrink and move North or South with hard blows and Moon conditions -- River


----------



## lfunk11 (Jun 17, 2010)

River said:


> If things don't change this year - the worst case scenerio would be walking from the Parking lot at Ramp 43, I may be off a little but I would consider that about a 2 mile walk - now if you wanted to walk from the Parking lot at the old Lighthouse site that would probably add another mile - so you'd be lookin a approx. 3 mile walk --- remember the Point does grow, shrink and move North or South with hard blows and Moon conditions -- River


3 miles? I thought it was shorter than that, I may take a walk once with one rod, but thats 6 miles to fish! I may just stay at the Jetties if things are good. Never fished the jetties or the point.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Ain't nothin wrong with havin to fish the Jettys ---- River


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

Google Earth shows 1.5 miles from Ramp 43 to The Point. I believe that is the closest parking lot. 

The distance from the old lighthouse site to The Point is 2.8-ish miles. It's about .6 mile from the edge of the ORV closure to The Point.

I used the current access map to determine the location of The Point. It's actually NW of the location shown on the satellite images in Google Earth.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

ncsharkman said:


> It isn't about birds,turtles etc... it's about control! the powers that be want to control every aspect of your life and get people used to asking permission for everything they do. they are the same group that want you to be dependant on the government for everything! It's socialism at it's best. These are the same "azzhats" that want to take your second ammendment rights from you [gun grabbers] and like sheep people are more than willing to give up their rights these days. Rant Over!


It is about killing the whole Fu(K&*g island's economy, if there is no trade on the Island no one will visit.............. thus the whole place becomes a bird refuge. When you are there buy from the local folks, especially the ones who support beach driving.

Drive to Connors instead of Food Lion, Buy from Bob, Frank, Frisco Rod and gun etc rather than Bass Pro, Cabellas, and Wallmart.

These friends are hurting and it aint getting any better.
End of my rant

Nothing in the previous statement should be considered to be directed at Sharkman


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Oldmulletbreath said:


> It is about killing the whole Fu(K&*g island's economy, if there is no trade on the Island no one will visit.............. thus the whole place becomes a bird refuge. When you are there buy from the local folks, especially the ones who support beach driving.
> 
> Drive to Connors instead of Food Lion, Buy from Bob, Frank, Frisco Rod and gun etc rather than Bass Pro, Cabellas, and Wallmart.
> 
> ...


 Actually Sydney is a surfer,and kite surfer as well,this plays right into the plan he has in mind.. Make the island more conducive to kiteboarders,windsurfers,and surfers.. Look at Canadian Hole.. They have their own showers,a place to park your camper and stay overnight (have seen vehicles there in excess of a week), they have even built a bulkhead there.. Don't know what he has against fishermen,but would sure LIKE to know..

And YES,Oldmulletbreath,support the local tackleshops for sure....


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> Actually Sydney is a surfer,and kite surfer as well,this plays right into the plan he has in mind.. Make the island more conducive to kiteboarders,windsurfers,and surfers.. Look at Canadian Hole.. They have their own showers,a place to park your camper and stay overnight (have seen vehicles there in excess of a week), they have even built a bulkhead there.. Don't know what he has against fishermen,but would sure LIKE to know..
> 
> And YES,Oldmulletbreath,support the local tackleshops for sure....


I often wonder if non fishing vistors don't spend less time on the beach and more time spending money.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

surffshr said:


> I often wonder if non fishing vistors don't spend less time on the beach and more time spending money.


They don't spend hardly any money. As mentioned above they camp without paying campground fees like everyone else. They take there showers and use the bathroom in people's down stairs showers. But they are on our side at least the ones in the know are!


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

bronzbck1 said:


> They don't spend hardly any money. As mentioned above they camp without paying campground fees like everyone else. They take there showers and use the bathroom in people's down stairs showers. But they are on our side at least the ones in the know are!


That would be the surfers


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I was there the day before they closed the point and saw the group of %^&*%$ wandering around in the closed area in the hook and told the wife they will close the point tonight and they did! The worst part is the bite was in the hook - south side of the point and when they closed the point they effectly shut down the fishing! We fished north side of the beach for two days with VERY LITTLE action! Will be going home tommorrow..... very sad to see the end of the families etc. fishing and having fun and CATCHING to NOTHING!!


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Actually Sydney is a surfer,and kite surfer as well,this plays right into the plan he has in mind.. Make the island more conducive to kiteboarders,windsurfers,and surfers.. Look at Canadian Hole.. They have their own showers,a place to park your camper and stay overnight (have seen vehicles there in excess of a week), they have even built a bulkhead there.. Don't know what he has against fishermen,but would sure LIKE to know..
> 
> And YES,Oldmulletbreath,support the local tackleshops for sure....


I wondered what all they had done there at the Canadian Hole? Geez it looks like they are makinmg them a freaking camping area!!! Doesn't make any sense??? Oh well nothing else on the island seems to make sense anymore, very sad to see.........


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

SNDFLEE said:


> Will be going home tommorrow.....


Good luck with the gobblers!


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

God for bid you get caught napping on the beach in your truck, but you can drive down to the Canadian Hole Parking lot and there has been a 36 foot fifth wheel camped out there for days along with smaller campers.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

My personal favorite is the van with the white trailer with the solar panel that he puts out during the course of his weeks long stay.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bronzbck1 said:


> God for bid you get caught napping on the beach in your truck, but you can drive down to the Canadian Hole Parking lot and there has been a 36 foot fifth wheel camped out there for days along with smaller campers.


 You said they shower in unoccupied cottages,they actually do it right there,cause they have showers at Canadian Hole... It's like a "War on Feesherpeople"....


----------



## biggestsquid (Jan 6, 2010)

bronzbck1 said:


> God for bid you get caught napping on the beach in your truck, but you can drive down to the Canadian Hole Parking lot and there has been a 36 foot fifth wheel camped out there for days along with smaller campers.


BB,

Since you are bringing God into this --- I hope he is there to help the SOB that wakes me up when I'm napping in my truck.


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

SNDFLEE said:


> I wondered what all they had done there at the Canadian Hole? Geez it looks like they are makinmg them a freaking camping area!!! Doesn't make any sense??? Oh well nothing else on the island seems to make sense anymore, very sad to see.........


I apologize that this is one of my first post. I'm a now landlocked former avid fisherman (i.e.; living in Pittsburgh) who discovered this fine forum while going through my annual spring throes of nostalgia over my youth having grown up as a "Tanner's Creek River Rat" in Tidewater and also living for several years on the OBX back in the mid 1980s. I also was an addicted windsurfer. The OBX was perfect for both of my avocations as when the wind was bad for sailing it was generally good for fishing. In other words, a paradise of sorts. 
As to Canadian Hole...look at the bright side: it keeps the windsurfers concentrated in one area leaving the rest for us.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

biggestsquid said:


> BB,
> 
> Since you are bringing God into this --- I hope he is there to help the SOB that wakes me up when I'm napping in my truck.


Maybe He Can Help You Pay The Ticket For Camping......


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Aristokles said:


> I apologize that this is one of my first post. I'm a now landlocked former avid fisherman (i.e.; living in Pittsburgh) who discovered this fine forum while going through my annual spring throes of nostalgia over my youth having grown up as a "Tanner's Creek River Rat" in Tidewater and also living for several years on the OBX back in the mid 1980s. I also was an addicted windsurfer. The OBX was perfect for both of my avocations as when the wind was bad for sailing it was generally good for fishing. In other words, a paradise of sorts.
> As to Canadian Hole...look at the bright side: it keeps the windsurfers concentrated in one area leaving the rest for us.


 All cool,and don't think anyone here has anything against other groups that use the beach or sound as much as we feel we as fishermen got screwed.. As once this was a "fishing island",and we all got screwed by our gov because of special interest groups.. Don't like windsurfers that buz the end of a pier just to "style and profile",but that is another issue,nothing to do with the real issue of a gov that has turned it's back on the people of this island...


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

WE NEVER ( as fisherman or woman) got ANY improvements to enhance our fishing experience or to make things easier! Looking at what is being done at the C hole really makes you wonder who directed OUR access money for that! I assume that is what they will say they are using to make the NICE area for the Surfers? 
Wonder how long a fisherman would last camped out in the lot there? HMM.........


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

jmadre said:


> Good luck with the gobblers!


Hey thanks Jeff! It was nice fishing with you and the wife there before they closed the fish off! See you two later in the spring! We will have to do it again! SNDFLEE


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

It's all by design to get all the user groups fighting amongst themselves, with less and less area to recreate, they (NPS) will feed off the user conflicts.. And eventually just shut it to everyone due to too may user conflicts... Watch and see..... Just sayin... Lots of folks playin right in their hands.... I prefer to play with their Minds... 

JAM


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

The Good Ole' Days .. 

https://www.facebook.com/JamsAdvent...11440497707.1073741829.365324526873066&type=1

JAM


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Well just got back from the " parking lot at the narrows" and saw a good friend of mine as mad as I have EVER seen him!! He made the walk to the point to find big signs keep out stay away no landing on shore etc.!!!! he made a call and was told the Point is Closed to ALL traffic period!!! The worst part is when he asked why he was told I AM NOT ALLOWED TO TELL YOU WHY!!!! It made me sick to my stomach to see a good friend who was born and raised on the Island being told he couldn't go there and were not allowed to tell him why!!!! Folks this is wrong anywhere anytime in a supposed free country like we live in where men and women have given their lives fighting for these and other freedoms! WE have GOT to do something!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I saw them put up the new signs today with three bird watchers still out there. The didn't ask them to leave but they would have if they where fisherman


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Flee don't let them get to ya, bust out that Kayak and go get some freedom.... F them... 

JAM


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

SNDFLEE said:


> WE NEVER ( as fisherman or woman) got ANY improvements to enhance our fishing experience or to make things easier! Looking at what is being done at the C hole really makes you wonder who directed OUR access money for that! I assume that is what they will say they are using to make the NICE area for the Surfers?
> Wonder how long a fisherman would last camped out in the lot there? HMM.........


 i think about 20-25 fisherman should show up and start setting up and play it from there...


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

sudshunter said:


> i think about 20-25 fisherman should show up and start setting up and play it from there...


I'll give you a sailboard to tie on your truck...go in in stealth mode, then break out the heavy tackle....

That must be the last place on the east coast that sailboarding still lives, it going extinct about everywhere else.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

JAM said:


> Flee don't let them get to ya, bust out that Kayak and go get some freedom.... F them...
> 
> JAM


I hear ya and I plan too it's been way too long since my last launching in the rubber navy LOl! It just breaks my heart and angers me to see a close friend who has taught me a lot over the years suffer because he can't fish where he grew up? I know I know I STILL just can't get my head wrapped around what they have done and are doing to a VERY special place and more so to a GREAT bunch of people!!! I CAN"T STAND IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Well Jam got home last night, fryn a mess of toads tonight and got the shotgun in the truck for some 31/2" magnum freedom for tommorrow ! Oh by the way all four wheels stayed on the truck for the ride home LOL!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Good To see ya Bud sorry it was only with 3 wheels... Word on the Street is the rules changed, YOU MUST STAY IN THE WATER all the way there, while you are there fishing, and all the way back, with no entrance to dry sand... I saw the point the day before it closed and it didn't look that Drummie, the Inlet on the Other hand looked Right...End of Pole Road and its a fifty foot walk on dry sand... Looked way better to me... See ya soon ... JAM

Ps Let some Freedom Fly......


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Why is it when a Chevy Tahoe with a Park Ranger decal on the side rides up to the Point it does not bother the Plovers, and they keep on fornicating and eating and drinking

But when a Chevy Tahoe without any decals and a rod rack and being driven by Fisherman and his family drives up to the Point.............them Plovers get constipated, loose their Libido, and take no water?

Then you wait another week and NPS decides that the Plovers are even more constipated and have no libido unless Phil is walking in the Water instead of on the Sand where the trudging is easier...........and then they make Phil fish with a backpack on because the Plovers lost their libido with the Backpacks sitting on the beach......

What sense does this make??


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Sense and the Park service in the same post, just dosen't make .... well er SENSE.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Garboman said:


> Why is it when a Chevy Tahoe with a Park Ranger decal on the side rides up to the Point it does not bother the Plovers, and they keep on fornicating and eating and drinking
> 
> But when a Chevy Tahoe without any decals and a rod rack and being driven by Fisherman and his family drives up to the Point.............them Plovers get constipated, loose their Libido, and take no water?
> 
> ...


Because these rangers and plover loving bird protectors are highly traind by the best communist/socialist schools that our tax money can buy! Funny how these same Liberal" "A" holes can never be found when the country really needs them!


----------



## savfish (Mar 10, 2005)

The current full closure of the point is for american oystercatchers, not plovers, if you really want to get worked up.


----------



## thro2know (Sep 30, 2012)

Walking isn't the ideal situation, but I bought a 2 rod carrying backpack at the Raleigh fish show this spring that really helps.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

It's Bull****, the Coast Guard controls to the HI Water mark, ask any of them...If they arrested someone it would not get far in Court. Hence No One has been arrested for doin the walk. Took My Girfriend out there last year and this is after they said you had to walk in the water and we just walked along the tide line.... F' Them..... JAM


----------

